# Can you Get Librax (Chlordiazepoxide and Clidinium) in the UK ?



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Was wondering if you are able to get Librax (Chlordiazepoxide and Clidinium) i can't find any refferece to it in the UK when searching the net. Has it been effective for you if you take it ??


----------



## TieKey (May 22, 2012)

leebe20 said:


> Was wondering if you are able to get Librax (Chlordiazepoxide and Clidinium) i can't find any refferece to it in the UK when searching the net. Has it been effective for you if you take it ??


I am also searching for it in the UK. I have a supply that I bought abroad, and it's the only thing that works for me.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

TieKey said:


> I am also searching for it in the UK. I have a supply that I bought abroad, and it's the only thing that works for me.


My doctor said he hasn't heard of it in the UK. The UK has tighter restrictions on drugs unfortunately and Librax is a benzodiazepine and my doctor said these can have long term side effects and cause addiction. I was unhappy to say the least, I find the UK doctors today are too scared to give strong drugs out even if your really suffering.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

My specialist said i was free to use Librax if i want but its not available at all here in the UK.Its ridiculous!


----------

